# Permanent Emersed Setup solely to grow plants for Immersed?



## LancsRick (11 Jan 2013)

I'm looking at the 15l nano cube that I keep as a "hospital" tank, and wondering what I could do with it that could put it to use whilst still being easy to rip down at a moment's notice in case of an emergency. One thing that sprung to mind was taking some of my ele. acic. and growing it emersed (for more rapid growth) to provide a supply for my other (immersed) tanks.

Is this practical with the growth rate, and likely level of melt when I move to immersed? Or just a daft idea?


----------



## iPlantTanks (11 Jan 2013)

The idea of a dedicated growing tank is cool as you could leave it fishless and bump CO2 up high and increase ferts allowing for longer photoperiods and less chance of algae. You may experience some melt if the tank conditions are very different but nothing to worry about I don't think. And to allow quick tear downs maybe use a polystyrene tray to plant into so you can remove the plants and substrate without pulling roots out. 
Just a quick suggestion

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## paulsouthuk (11 Jan 2013)

Hi Rick I'm thinking of doing the same thing to provide extra plants at little cost to my other tanks. I think we all learn by experimentation so just go for it!!


----------



## LancsRick (11 Jan 2013)

@iPlantTanks - I wouldn't be dosing CO2 as this would be *E*mersed. I like the polystyrene idea though.

Nice to hear I'm not the only one with this thought Paul, I'll have to do some reading and see how best to go about it.


----------



## Palm Tree (11 Jan 2013)

Eleocharis will grow amazing fast if left in a uncovered tank outside all summer, you will have really lush, green growth if you allow some water in the tank aswell. I used some old lawn fertilizers. You could always grow some in 2'' pots so you would only need to pick them up and give the tank a wash. I would personally just grow some in small plastic containers like 2l ice cream tubs or the like and keep the 15l cube in storage, that way you can continue growing the Eleocharis if a fish gets sick and you have to use it for quarantine.
Eleocharis adapts from emersed to submersed pretty well, with hardly any melting or die off.


----------



## LancsRick (11 Jan 2013)

Cheers Palm, sounds like you've done his before. Any tips for this plant in particular? Amount of water, cling filmed or not, listing, etc?


----------



## Palm Tree (12 Jan 2013)

Eleocharis is a pretty undemaning plant, but I have found it grows best in boggy conditions so have the water level level with the top of the soil. You can grow without clingfilm but not straight away as it needs time to adapt. You just need to try some out and see what works for you.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (12 Jan 2013)

Hey rick, set it up but id use the space for something other than eleocharis though as you can pick up 4" pots of eleo from most LFS that do ponds for a few quid.  Its just about the cheapest plant around.  HC, tennelus etc all do great emersed with little effort.


----------



## jack-rythm (12 Jan 2013)

easerthegeezer said:


> HC, tennelus etc all do great emersed with little effort.


 
Excellent news for my wabi


----------



## kirk (13 Jan 2013)

Eleocharis,i know what I will be trying to grow in the garden this summer now, the sp mini didn't like it in my tank for some reason.


----------

